# [SOLVED] Dawn of War Dark Crusade Crashing after Intro



## Sephiroth9878 (Jun 5, 2014)

Right, i have recently updated my graphics card drivers via a clean install(GTX 660m)and when i did, i went to play Dark Crusade (Which has given me no trouble before) it loaded up saying Sega and all the usual startup jargon, then i get to the Dark crusade screen, just before the actual main menu comes up and it goes back to the desktop and says it crashed and to send an error report.

Here's the error report...

F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\WARNINGS.LOG
F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\W40K.INI
F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\REGIONS.INI
F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\LOCAL.INI
F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\6-4-2014_18_28_24_ERRORLOG.TXT
F:\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\DAWN OF WAR DARK CRUSADE\6-4-2014_18_28_24_MINIDUMP.DMP

I have also been to my dark crusade folder and taken the error message saved as a .txt file, here it is:

darkcrusade.exe caused an Access Violation in module darkcrusade.exe at 0023:006418b0.
Error occurred at 6/5/2014 11:39:26.
darkcrusade.exe, run by Sephiroth9878.
Microsoft Windows XP?.
8 processor(s), type 586.
0 MBytes physical memory.
Write to location 006418b0 caused an access violation.

MiniDump saved to file 'F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\6-5-2014_11_39_26_MiniDump.dmp'

Registers:
EAX=14c7cb30 CS=0023 EIP=006418b0 EFLGS=00210206
EBX=01123a70 SS=002b ESP=00e3fdf8 EBP=01122520
ECX=14c7cb30 DS=002b ESI=148b7178 FS=0053
EDX=000131b1 ES=002b EDI=ffffffff GS=002b
Bytes at CS:EIP:
a1 3c a6 96 00 56 6a 01 50 8b f1 e8 20 51 00 00 

Call Stack:
0x006418B0: GMatrix2D::Swap (F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\darkcrusade.exe)
0xCCCCC301: ()
0x79006C00: ()

Stack dump:



Module list: names, addresses, sizes, time stamps and file times:
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Debug.dll, loaded at 0x00150000 - 49152 bytes - 537c6664 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\STLPort.dll, loaded at 0x00180000 - 524288 bytes - 537c66bc - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Memory.dll, loaded at 0x002b0000 - 77824 bytes - 537c667c - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Platform.dll, loaded at 0x002d0000 - 110592 bytes - 537c66c5 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:14
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\LuaConfig.dll, loaded at 0x00300000 - 200704 bytes - 537c66d9 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Util.dll, loaded at 0x00350000 - 147456 bytes - 537c66e6 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\GSLobby.dll, loaded at 0x00390000 - 348160 bytes - 537c6760 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\darkcrusade.exe, loaded at 0x00400000 - 6127616 bytes - 537c6b45 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:18
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Localizer.dll, loaded at 0x00e40000 - 69632 bytes - 537c66da - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\seInterface.dll, loaded at 0x00e70000 - 262144 bytes - 537c66f6 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:18
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\DivxMediaLib.dll, loaded at 0x00ed0000 - 110592 bytes - 4d0bb863 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:14
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\FileParser.dll, loaded at 0x00f00000 - 110592 bytes - 4d0bb84d - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\MathBox.dll, loaded at 0x00f50000 - 45056 bytes - 537c668a - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\DivxDecoder.dll, loaded at 0x01090000 - 503808 bytes - 4d0bb860 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:14
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\UserInterface.dll, loaded at 0x01120000 - 1044480 bytes - 537c671a - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\SimEngine.dll, loaded at 0x01230000 - 864256 bytes - 537c6786 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
C:\Windows\system32\BfLLR.dll , loaded at 0x036a0000 - 174592 bytes - 4f3a9294 - file date is 2/15/2012 20:38:06
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\PlatHook.dll, loaded at 0x03ea0000 - 5632 bytes - 537c6b91 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:18
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\spDx9.dll, loaded at 0x054b0000 - 761856 bytes - 537c673e - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\DbgHelp.dll, loaded at 0x08a00000 - 894464 bytes - 4047b322 - file date is 5/7/2013 16:34:46
C:\Windows\system32\nvspcap.dll , loaded at 0x0a0d0000 - 1122312 bytes - 5387babc - file date is 5/30/2014 00:07:52
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\luabind.dll, loaded at 0x0a310000 - 122880 bytes - 537c6708 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:14
C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll , loaded at 0x0af50000 - 6120960 bytes - 4f3aab9f - file date is 2/14/2012 19:44:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPI.dll, loaded at 0x0d200000 - 1203248 bytes - 537a8e5e - file date is 5/20/2014 00:10:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\CoProcManager\detoured.dll, loaded at 0x0f000000 - 12120 bytes - 45b12bea - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
F:\Steam\gameoverlayrenderer.dll , loaded at 0x0f0d0000 - 728256 bytes - 53875ec8 - file date is 5/29/2014 18:36:48
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll , loaded at 0x0f1b0000 - 2730208 bytes - 537a8d9c - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\symsrv.dll, loaded at 0x0f570000 - 62976 bytes - 403bc9f4 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
C:\Windows\system32\nvumdshim.dll , loaded at 0x0f6a0000 - 837056 bytes - 537a8d50 - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
F:\Steam\steam.dll , loaded at 0x0fd00000 - 359104 bytes - 53875e9a - file date is 5/29/2014 18:36:48
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\Filesystem.dll, loaded at 0x10000000 - 225280 bytes - 537c66d2 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR71.dll , loaded at 0x15a60000 - 348160 bytes - 3e561eac - file date is 10/17/2003 12:44:08
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\WXPMod.dll, loaded at 0x15dd0000 - 3219456 bytes - 537c699a - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\Steam2.dll , loaded at 0x2fa40000 - 2882984 bytes - 52fd784f - file date is 2/14/2014 20:47:46
F:\Steam\steamclient.dll , loaded at 0x38000000 - 8873664 bytes - 53875f57 - file date is 5/29/2014 18:37:20
F:\Steam\steamapps\common\Dawn of War Dark Crusade\steam_api.dll, loaded at 0x3b400000 - 124712 bytes - 4cd083f3 - file date is 5/25/2014 19:02:16
F:\Steam\CSERHelper.dll , loaded at 0x60000000 - 122864 bytes - 43dae554 - file date is 6/15/2013 00:49:10
C:\Windows\system32\avrt.dll , loaded at 0x6ae70000 - 14336 bytes - 4a5bd998 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:00
C:\Windows\IME\SpTip.dll , loaded at 0x6b340000 - 126976 bytes - 4a5bdb18 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:16
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll, loaded at 0x6b510000 - 632656 bytes - 4dcddbf3 - file date is 8/1/2012 02:23:52
C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll , loaded at 0x6bc80000 - 67072 bytes - 4a5bda07 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:14
C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll , loaded at 0x6d370000 - 245760 bytes - 4a5bdb3c - file date is 7/14/2009 02:11:26
F:\Steam\tier0_s.dll , loaded at 0x6dbd0000 - 284864 bytes - 53875eaf - file date is 5/29/2014 18:37:26
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\CoProcManager\nvdxgiwrap.dll, loaded at 0x6de60000 - 113008 bytes - 537a8d22 - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\CoProcManager\nvd3d9wrap.dll, loaded at 0x6de80000 - 164496 bytes - 537a8d25 - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL , loaded at 0x6eef0000 - 195584 bytes - 4ce7b725 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:56
C:\Windows\System32\PROPSYS.dll , loaded at 0x6ef30000 - 988160 bytes - 4ce7b983 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:10
C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll , loaded at 0x6f030000 - 213504 bytes - 4ce7b892 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:52
C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll , loaded at 0x6f0a0000 - 10752 bytes - 4a5bdb56 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll , loaded at 0x6f330000 - 11776 bytes - 4a5bdad6 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:14
C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll , loaded at 0x6f340000 - 216576 bytes - 4ce7b832 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:10
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL, loaded at 0x6f380000 - 134528 bytes - 4a8af2c4 - file date is 8/18/2009 12:29:22
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll, loaded at 0x6f3b0000 - 121704 bytes - 4e5dca4c - file date is 8/30/2011 23:05:02
C:\Windows\system32\wshbth.dll , loaded at 0x6f3e0000 - 36352 bytes - 4ce79c30 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:52
C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll , loaded at 0x6f3f0000 - 20992 bytes - 4a5bdb44 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:20
C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll , loaded at 0x6f910000 - 9216 bytes - 4a5bdb5a - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll , loaded at 0x71490000 - 232448 bytes - 4ce7b8e8 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:10
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll , loaded at 0x714d0000 - 65024 bytes - 4a5bdaf6 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll , loaded at 0x714f0000 - 52224 bytes - 4a5bda6d - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:04
C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll , loaded at 0x71500000 - 52224 bytes - 4ce7b90f - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:02
C:\Windows\system32\Secur32.dll , loaded at 0x71520000 - 22016 bytes - 4fc99764 - file date is 6/2/2012 05:40:44
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL , loaded at 0x71530000 - 43008 bytes - 4a5bd9b6 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:12
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL , loaded at 0x71540000 - 61952 bytes - 4a5bd9b5 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:12
C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll , loaded at 0x72530000 - 242936 bytes - 4a5bdae0 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:17:56
C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll , loaded at 0x72570000 - 78848 bytes - 4a5bda3d - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:08
C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll , loaded at 0x72790000 - 270336 bytes - 4d6f2733 - file date is 3/3/2011 06:38:02
C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL , loaded at 0x72900000 - 16896 bytes - 4a5bdb43 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:20
C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll , loaded at 0x72910000 - 103936 bytes - 4ce7b859 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:34
F:\Steam\vstdlib_s.dll , loaded at 0x73700000 - 248000 bytes - 53875eda - file date is 5/29/2014 18:37:36
C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll , loaded at 0x73830000 - 1828352 bytes - 4ce7b7b3 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:24
C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll , loaded at 0x73cc0000 - 14434704 bytes - 537a8e05 - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
c:\windows\syswow64\nvinit.dll , loaded at 0x74a80000 - 146480 bytes - 537a8d5c - file date is 5/20/2014 03:44:04
C:\Windows\system32\WSOCK32.dll , loaded at 0x74c20000 - 15360 bytes - 4a5bdb63 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll , loaded at 0x74d10000 - 145408 bytes - 4a5bdb0c - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll  , loaded at 0x74d40000 - 194048 bytes - 4ce7ba42 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:18
C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll , loaded at 0x74d80000 - 453632 bytes - 4a5bd9fd - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:14
C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll , loaded at 0x74e70000 - 11264 bytes - 4a5bd9a8 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:10
C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll , loaded at 0x74f70000 - 21504 bytes - 4a5bdb2b - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:18
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll , loaded at 0x75170000 - 36864 bytes - 4a5bbf41 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:08
C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll , loaded at 0x75180000 - 96768 bytes - 4fc997c1 - file date is 6/2/2012 05:34:10
C:\Windows\syswow64\IMM32.dll , loaded at 0x751e0000 - 119808 bytes - 4ce7ba53 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:26
C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll , loaded at 0x75240000 - 311296 bytes - 4ce7ba53 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:16
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll , loaded at 0x752d0000 - 1158656 bytes - 4f962bf6 - file date is 4/24/2012 05:36:44
C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll , loaded at 0x753f0000 - 626176 bytes - 4ce7ba29 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:18
C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll , loaded at 0x75490000 - 690688 bytes - 4eeaf722 - file date is 12/16/2011 08:53:00
C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll , loaded at 0x75540000 - 145920 bytes - 4ddb8851 - file date is 5/24/2011 11:39:40
C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll , loaded at 0x75570000 - 172544 bytes - 4f4f094d - file date is 3/1/2012 06:37:42
C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll , loaded at 0x755a0000 - 64512 bytes - 4ddb887d - file date is 5/24/2011 11:40:06
C:\Windows\syswow64\imagehlp.dll , loaded at 0x75640000 - 159232 bytes - 4f4f07d3 - file date is 3/1/2012 06:33:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll , loaded at 0x75830000 - 350208 bytes - 4ce7b9e2 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:50
C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll , loaded at 0x75890000 - 25600 bytes - 4a5bdb3b - file date is 7/14/2009 02:11:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll , loaded at 0x758a0000 - 8704 bytes - 4a5bdad9 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:12
C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll , loaded at 0x75900000 - 1667584 bytes - 4ce7b9d9 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:52
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll , loaded at 0x75aa0000 - 34304 bytes - 4ce7b8c9 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:50
C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll , loaded at 0x75ab0000 - 1414144 bytes - 4ce7b96f - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:02
C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll , loaded at 0x75c10000 - 663040 bytes - 4ce7ba59 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:12
C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll , loaded at 0x75d00000 - 571904 bytes - 4e58702a - file date is 8/27/2011 05:26:28
C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll , loaded at 0x75eb0000 - 272384 bytes - 4e211319 - file date is 7/16/2011 05:24:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\psapi.dll , loaded at 0x75f90000 - 6144 bytes - 4a5bdace - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL , loaded at 0x75fa0000 - 522240 bytes - 4a5bd9b1 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:04
C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll , loaded at 0x76030000 - 206848 bytes - 4ce7ba68 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:23:56
C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll , loaded at 0x76190000 - 833024 bytes - 4ce7ba59 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:22
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll , loaded at 0x76290000 - 92160 bytes - 4a5bdb04 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:16:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll , loaded at 0x762b0000 - 640512 bytes - 4ce7b706 - file date is 11/21/2010 04:24:30
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll , loaded at 0x76350000 - 828928 bytes - 4a5bda69 - file date is 7/14/2009 02:15:44
C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll , loaded at 0x76420000 - 1114112 bytes - 4e211318 - file date is 7/16/2011 05:24:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll , loaded at 0x76590000 - 12873728 bytes - 4fd2d1d9 - file date is 6/9/2012 05:41:02
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll  , loaded at 0x77aa0000 - 1292080 bytes - 4ec49b8f - file date is 11/17/2011 06:38:40
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCP80.dll, loaded at 0x7c350000 - 554832 bytes - 4dcddc6c - file date is 8/1/2012 02:23:52


I do run this version of steam off my harddrive (F but that has never given me trouble before, it seems to be after i update my graphics card...

Any help would be appreciated, because i've looked around and this problem doesn't seem to be getting solved ! :banghead:

Model: Alienware M17x R4
Operating System: Windows 7 64bit 
Processer/CPU: Intel Core i7-3610QM CPU @2.30GHz 
RAM:8GB
Graphics Card/GPU: Nvidia GTX660m


----------



## Sephiroth9878 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Dawn of War Dark Crusade Crashing after Intro*

Despite no replies (Which is okay, i only left it a day really), I managed to fix this problem thankfully !!! :dance: For anyone else who gets this problem, i'll tell you what i did to fix it. 

1. Go to your Steam folder (Wherever it may be located)
2. Go to SteamApps Folder
3. Go to Common Folder
4 Then Dawn of War Dark Crusade Folder
5. When you're here, there may be a lot of error files, it should be near the bottom of this folder but look for GraphicsConfig.exe and open it
6. Then click on the Safe Mode Configuration and click next and follow it through till it finishes
7. Open up Dark Crusade now and it should be in the lowest resolution and everything on low, but it should load up now. 

You can now change all your graphics settings back to what you want them to be and everything should be fine ! Hope helped anyone else who might get this problem !! :grin:


----------

